# VR6 swap



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi I just bought a 95 golf 4 door and I want to do a vr6 swap. Can someone give me a parts list of everything in need and need to do to get this swap done right. and how much money and time is needed.


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: VR6 swap (V-DUB315)*

just pretend it's a MKIII
http://futrellautowerks.com/projects/89clvr6.htm


----------



## Tracerturbo3 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: VR6 swap (MKIII's KING)*

list?


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap (MKIII's KING)*

is all that work needed for the mk3, seems like a lot of work I've done engine swaps in other cars and its really quite simple take out old motor put in new and swap ecu's and harness. no swaping subframes and cutting and stuff. would it be easier just to turbo the 2.slow?


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: VR6 swap (V-DUB315)*

theres a guy selling a complete swap in ma and one selling in ri. both are obdi swaps from a 95.


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap (fastmaxxcooper)*

I'm not looking into doing the swap now, I'm looking to see what I need and how much work is needed


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: VR6 swap (V-DUB315)*

if your concerned that its alot of work, then it probably is. 
you can do it the easy way: get a donor car. disconnect the harness from the fuse box, remove ecu from the rain tray, disconnect the exhaust and fuel lines. remove front clip. unbolt rear and front subframe and roll entire unit from car. do the same to your golf, and roll your the vr unit into your golf. reconnect stuff. but thats doing it half ass in my opinion.
if you want to do it right, get a donor car. pull engine, do all maintenance. chains, head gasket, etc. do your clutch, change the tranny fluid.... so on and so forth.


----------



## Gnarly T-Rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap (mr sarcastic)*

Ill start. 1)VR6 Valve cover
2)Vr6 Block
3)Vr6 waterpump
4)Vr6 plug wires
5)Vr6 Exhaust manifold
6)Vr6 Intake Manifold
7)6 Vr6 Injectors
8)6 plugs for the injectors.
I forgot some things. Thats all I got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 swap (Gnarly T-Rex)*

2nd page of my thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1576185


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap (Gnarly T-Rex)*

so I take it that this isn't a remove the old engine drop in the new, there is a lot of work like swaping sub frames and suspension componets so I'm thinking of just turboing the 2.slow and make it a 2.fast well.. a 2.kinda fast


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: VR6 swap (V-DUB315)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1841947 
2.0 subframe and suspension were kept. you need to search


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap (mr sarcastic)*

this is the first time I've seen this type of thread and not one single person said a witty comment.
My little MK3 forum is all gown up.
*wipes tear


----------



## Reflex Tuning (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap (V-DUB315)*

donor car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap (Reflex Tuning)*

yes crashed mk3 vr or passat. they are everywhere for under $1k


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap (Joey Russo)*

I too am planning this swap, and have been searching a lot on the topic. The MK2 golf cl manual doesn't help much in my opinion, it's a totally different car. And that can be misleading to those who don't know. From what I've found the swap shouldn't be too hard. You will need many things, it just makes more sense to buy a donar car and take what you need. 
My list so far. 
Engine/trans(manual)
Shifter box with cables
clutch master cyl, with bracket
complete engine harness, ECU
radiator with fans
some fuel line to make it reach the fuel rail. 
Cluster
Some have said you need a throttle cable, but I am unsure. 
More you'll need to do while the engine is out,
Chains, replace coolant, hoses and crackpipe thermostat
Spark plugs, wires
Clutch
head gasket
oil, filter
motor and trans mounts(BFI if you ask me)
I'm sure there's more

Now for some other things I've found
The 2.0 cluster harness can be used, plug and play (if you don't want the MFA)
The shifter assembly bolts right in, plug and play
The clutch pedal has the slot for the slave cyl built into it. 
Like I said, you'll need some long fuel lines, they can be cut and swapped
the power steering line on the rack needs to be bent up just a hair to meet the pump on the VR6
You CAN use your old suspension, and drive axles no need to convert(I'm doing a 4 lug rear disc swap anyway)
It has been said that this swap can be done in a weekend, I don't doubt that, I have heard even as quickly as 9 hours, but I assume they didn't do any work on the motor before install. 
I'm going to attempt this in a weekend here pretty soon, hopefully I'll remember to take pics and do a good writeup for your guys since I never found one that was really detailed enough to help me make the decision to do it or not. I basically just said **** it and I'm going to try it. 
I hope this info at least helps someone.


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

ok now this swap is sounding better, but do i have to swap the engine and tranys or can i keep the 2.0 tranny?


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (V-DUB315)*

nope, it'll never happen, you have to use the vr trans, and that bolts right in too!


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (Dubguy21)*

you do need the throttle cable. 2.0 one doesnt reach.


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

OK so this is what i need so far
Engine/trans(manual)
Shifter box with cables
clutch master cyl, with bracket
complete engine harness, ECU
radiator with fans
some fuel line to make it reach the fuel rail. 
Cluster
Throttle cable
Also motor mounts?
anything else that is missing?


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (V-DUB315)*

seems right to me.


----------



## de.vr6 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (V-DUB315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-DUB315* »_OK so this is what i need so far
Engine/trans(manual)
Shifter box with cables
clutch master cyl, with bracket
complete engine harness, ECU
radiator with fans
some fuel line to make it reach the fuel rail. 
Cluster
Throttle cable
Also motor mounts?
anything else that is missing?

I swapped in some VR control arms/hubs/swaybar so you can use your vr axles, not sure if ABA axles bolt up to the vr tranny. This way you get the bigger brakes too. also swapped in the VR rear beam.


_Modified by de.vr6 at 7:44 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## de.vr6 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (de.vr6)*

....and also I didnt need any extra fuel line, that all hooked right up for me....


----------



## handKrafted2549 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (V-DUB315)*

vacum line off the brake booster, soft gas lines, i'm sure i'll think of more. ....getting a donor car is the best way...try looking for one of those, then you can swap all the leathers and what not too.
edit: i thought you needed soft fuel lines,, i'll find out soon enough too
keep the 4-lug stuff less rotating mass










_Modified by handKrafted2549 at 10:50 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (handKrafted2549)*

anyone else have anything to add?


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (de.vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *de.vr6* »_....and also I didnt need any extra fuel line, that all hooked right up for me....

the 2.0 lines were not quite long enough for me.... they reached the fuel rail, but they were stretched too much.


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (mr sarcastic)*

sounds like it's just a better idea to buy some just in case they don't fit.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Dubguy21)*

The biggest headache for you is going to be reconnecting the engine harness to your fuse box.. all the mechanicals... that's easy. Save yourself the trouble and buy a wrecked mk3 vr. It's all the little chit that gets ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redlinedvr (Mar 26, 2008)

*Vr6 swap easy*

Your basic mk3 has all the right parts the rear subframe is good the motormounts are all the same front clip is fine its a simple bolt in swap you just run 2.0 axles bolt up to vr6 trans. Keep the 4 lug just upgraded brakes to some drilled and slotted and rear disc to make up for the weight. Ecu and harness are easy will plug right into the 2.0 fuse box buy a bentley and learn to read wireing diagrams. The hardest part is fuel and ecu power for the wiring youll need abs delet bracket for the clutch master futrell autowerks sells it $68 then check out germanautoparts.com for all the other parts. You can run the 2.0 radiator fan shroud and buy a vr6 radiator mk3 and that should get you started I did my mk2 swap for 5500 but i have lots of goodies so youll look at like 2500 maybe depending on engine cost


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (redlinedvr)*

Ok so I can use my 2.0 axles with the vr tranny.... also what about the ecu power and fuel, what needs to be rewired?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (V-DUB315)*

nothing needs to be rewired it plugs right in.


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (bonesaw)*

What about the MFA I heard some talk about that


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (V-DUB315)*

plugs in


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (bonesaw)*

why not just use the vr6 one on the car? To me it makes sense to use what you got with the swap car. I know some don't have that luxury though.


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (Dubguy21)*

Thanks for the help everyone! I plan on attempting the swap in a couple weeks and I'm shooting to have it competed and driving in a weekend since its all plug and play (so I've been told) ... I'm going to be doing the swap into a 98 GTI 2.0 5spd I plan on doing this swap with a very low budget of about $1000 dollars $400 will be spent on a full swap from a friend with a vr6 with 70K on it the rest will be for replacement parts and incase I have any issues. I will start a thread and hopefully a guide on step by step procedure to help all who wish to do this swap. I am also going to keep 2.0 suspension and 4 lugs. Wish me luck!


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (V-DUB315)*

Just a quick question about somthing someone posted that I need a abs delete or somthing? do I need that? also I heard something about the brake master cylinder do I need to do anything with that?....... here is my list of parts
Swap parts list:
Vr6 engine
Vr6 tranny
Ecu
Wiring harness
Fans
Radiator
Gear box w/linkage
Master cylinder+line+brakect
throttle cable
fuel lines
VR gauge cluster (plugs into 2.0 cluster harness)
add anything I'm missing


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (V-DUB315)*

if you want MFA get hte vr cluster harness. also add the MFA harness. you will need a slave cyl. a piece of hose for the brake reservior to the master cyl.


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (bonesaw)*

What kind of hose vaccum or fluid. And how do I add this hose to the brake reservior to the master


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (V-DUB315)*

fluid, there is a nipple on the side of reservior, just cut the cap off.


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (bonesaw)*

Ok what about abs delete bracket? what is that?


----------



## redlinedvr (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (V-DUB315)*

the abs delete bracket is a bracket that is mounted on the firewall for the clutch master but i forget that your doing it to a mk3 so you might not need it you just have to open the hood and and look to the right of the brake master and see if there are two studs and a spot inbetween to mount your clutch master and the hose that goes from the brake master to the clutch master is a fluid hose youll need two hose clamps and a piece fuel rated hose about 6 to 10in but the bracket is needed on mk2 but not sure if needed on mk3 also youll need to change pedal cluster to a vr6 because of the way the gas and clutch pedal sit and for the hydralic clutch but yours in the car can be modified just dont know how the pedal cluster is a pain to get in to you need to remove the steering colunm and thats about it to make it easy
Kyle


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (redlinedvr)*

you can use your pedal cluster and you need a cheap bracket that goes inside the car to support the master cyl. bring your vin to the dealer cause 95 is the split year. you do not need a non abs bracket.


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (bonesaw)*

I'm doing the swap into a 98 gti would I need that abs delete


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (V-DUB315)*

no that bracket is only needed in a mk2.


----------



## V-DUB315 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (bonesaw)*

ok and do I need 2 swap brake boosters?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 swap easy (V-DUB315)*

no no no. you really dont need to swap much. motor trans wiring ecu. shifter box. master slave and line. mk3 clutch master bracket. rad and fans. cluster. thats it


----------



## vrsick coupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: VR6 swap (V-DUB315)*

im sent


----------

